# Rocky Mountaineer Trip Report



## MrFSS (May 16, 2005)

After our three day Canadian ride from Toronto to Jasper (see reports in this forum) we had a few days to relax in the Banff area before boarding the Rocky Mountaineer to Vancouver. This is a two day trip with the one night being spent in Kamloops at a Sheraton Hotel.

Since I figured I'd never do this again we paid the extra for Gold Leaf Service which put is in a brand new dome car with dinning area in the lower level. Service is superb and constant. There was always someone available to take care of any need we might have. And, we ate all the time.







First thing upon boarding was orange juice and Champagne






We then went to breakfast. There are two seatings in the lower level and we had second. The other half of the car was filled in Calgary and they ate on the way to Banff.

Very plush and great service, again. I had Smoked Salmon with Scrambled Eggs and Caviar on top. Juice, fruit, bread, as much as you wanted.






The train made its way out of Banff toward Lake Louise and then Kamloops. The first day found us following the rivers and lakes of the area with the tall snow capped mointains in the back ground. The scenery was always changing and we were able to see elk, moose, bear,and lots of eagles.











Lots of tunnels, too. Most were very short, but the highlight was passing through the two spiral tunnels each in a mountain. You went in going one direction and came out 5 minutes later going the opposite direction. It really played with your sense of direction as it was pitch black in the tunnels.






We were mostly on CN track the first day and CP track the second day. Saw lots of these.











Interesting thing was - on the Via trip we sat on the sidings and waited for the freight to pass. On the Mountaineer, the freights sat and let us pass. I guess money talks!

We passed the place where the last spike was driven and there is a little marker with stones from all the Provinces and Territories in Canada.






The second day we saw lots of places where there were rock slides and sheds had been built to protect the track. Also helped with the snow in the winter.






As we neared Vancouver the second day we passed through a large freight yard. Mostof the cars were carrying lumber in the form of 2 x 4's and plywood.

We arrived in Vancouver at Rocky Mountaineers new terminal they just opened. They don't have to fool with Via and Amtrak at the Central Pacific station that way. Plenty of room for the buses to meet the train.

The first day our train had 28 cars and three engines (for the mountains) and the second day 33 cars with two engines up front and one pushing on the rear. The Jasper consist is added at Kamloops to make it such a long train. Almost a thousand passengers. Three HEP units mixed through out the consist.

It was a great trip and I'm glad I rode the Canadain first. While that was a great ride, this one is really spectacular.

To see all the train pictures, Canadaian and Mountaineer, click here: Canadian & Rocky Mountaineer Pictures

To see pictures from the entire trip, including non-rail related, click here: Canada Trip Pictures

Questions, Comments - let me know.


----------



## Steve4031 (May 16, 2005)

That was a nice trip report. I enjoyed the pictures. I took this a year and a half ago and this brought back memoris.


----------



## MrFSS (May 16, 2005)

> That was a nice trip report. I enjoyed the pictures. I took this a year and a half ago and this brought back memoris.


Thanks - I'm sure we will remember this for a long time.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (May 17, 2005)

Spectacular report. I enjoyed that some of your photos were mixed in with your copy. Fascinating. I will have to ride it someday.

I am surprised the train was that long.


----------



## MrFSS (May 17, 2005)

> I am surprised the train was that long.


We were told the most passengers they had on one train was near 1300 with 36 or 37 cars.

They are adding two new routes next year, Jasper to Whistler via Prince George and Whistler to North Vancouver. With the 2010 Winter Olympics in Whistler they will clean up with many passengers from all over the world.


----------



## panamaclipper (May 17, 2005)

So other than the dome cars, all those are coaches? Or are there some diners too? Just curious since it would appear they don't use sleepers.


----------



## MrFSS (May 17, 2005)

> So other than the dome cars, all those are coaches? Or are there some diners too? Just curious since it would appear they don't use sleepers.


Sorry - I should have explained that a little better.

Two classes of service - Red Leaf & Gold Leaf. Red Leaf is in the coaches and they only have their individual windows to see out. Their meals are brought to them on trays that fit on a drop down table, sort of like on airplanes.

Gold leaf gets the domes with the table seating downstairs.

Red Leaf has to purchase any alcoholic beverages they may want. All included, as much as you want, in Gold Leaf.

The dome cars also have the little platform on one end where you can stand an look, take pictures, as you want. Red Leaf folks are restricted to their seats and the restrooms.

There are so many coach like units as the crew has break cars, food prep for the coaches and this train had three HEP units distributed along the train.

There is also a baggage car up front for Red Leaf Passengers, but they don't get their luggage on the hotel stay night. Ours was trucked in a semi-truck to Kamloops and waiting for us in our hotel room when we got there that evening. Nice touch.

Hope this helps.


----------

